# Why Do You Camp?



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, this is our 3rd season camping in the Outback and we have had great times in many campgrounds in 3 states (hope to be four in a couple of weeks). We have met some great people in the Southeastern Outbackers and enjoy it more and more. One of my friends asked me why we liked it so much and when I explain what we do, I must admit it didn't sound overly exciting as I was telling him. We walk on trails, sit by the fire, cook out with others...But the real reason we enjoy it is knowing that as a family we have made and are in the process of making lifelong memories.

What's funny is we bought our 1st Outback to tailgate at Alabama ballgames. We were then invited by Crawfish and EE4308 to attend a rally and haven't looked back. We have been to 4 rallies and already registered for a 5th one. We now spend the offseason from football having just as much or more fun than the reason we originally got the TT.

Thought this may be interesting to see either what got you interested or why you still enjoy it.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

*RED ZONE*

Michelle said............."So we can upgrade every year!"

Tim


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I began camping in a tent. Then I found myself in a pop up. Now I am a proud owner of a 04 Outback that is nothing short of home away from home to me. Why I camp is obvious to me. First is the fact that getting away from the hectic pace of work and schedules for even a short time is miraculous to my peace of mind. Second is while I am in the woods (I usually stay in state parks as opposed to commercial campgrounds) I feel like I am a little closer to God while I enjoy His creation. Third and most important. I LOVE IT! Always have and always will. I guess it's like when they used to ask me why I liked riding a motorcycle. "If you have to ask, maybe you would not understand."

Happy Camping.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Without getting too mushy...I do it for my daughter. I want her to remember some good times camping like I did as a kid.

Both of my granparents and especially my Grandfather really enjoyed the outdoors. They owned a cabiin the Sierras, a Winnebago Cheiftan and two weeks every year my Granfather backpacked untill he was 90.
They both passed recently and I would like to keep their values alive and in our thoughts. I lived with them for several years in my youth and Grandpa took me on some wild backpacks.... just the two of us. I also have great memories of "Winny trips" with them and summer vacations at the cabin on the lake. I was truly blessed to have them as long as i did and to spend that quality time with them.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I'm one of those "lucky ones" that grew up camping with my grandparents!!







From the time I was 9 or 10, I started going with them in their "Little Beaver" camper, which was made in a nearby town. We, believe it or not, mainly dry camped, back in those days, only using the generator when it got too hot without the a/c (that was AFTER they actually had an a/c!







). They "traded up" as new models came out, too, and by the time they quit, had been through about 8 or 9 TTs, I would guess. Of course, each was bigger and better than the last!!








Some of my favorite memories are with my grandparents, as a child. I continued to camp with them until I was in my late teens, usually staying with them most of the summer and most of all Christmas/spring vacations. 
I loved being outdoors, as a teenager, and, like someone else mentioned, feel closer to God, in the great outdoors. 
As an adult, I enjoy camping to get away from the noise of the city/neighborhoods. I don't care WHERE you live, unless you live in the middle of 100 acres in the middle of nowhere, you're going to hear traffic noise, "boom-boom music", etc. I also love the relaxing atmosphere and change of scenery, and, as an added bonus, the number of friends I've made.








Also, due to being disabled, I can do things SO much easier in my camper.....clean the "house" in 10 mins. or less, and everything has it's place and is in it's place, making my life much easier.
You probably got more than you bargained for, Ernie, as usual!!








Darlene


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Family time off the couches and outdoor living away from the big city.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We camp for the outdoor recreation, quality family time and we don't enjoy hotel traveling. Have you ever stayed in a hotel and knocked on your "neighbor's" door to meet them? Every camping trip results in a new friend or family to socialize with during the trip or thereafter.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

For us, I think it's mostly spending quality family time together and to make good memories for the kids. I grew up tent camping. A lot of my fondest memories from childhood involve riding my Schwinn Stingray around the campgounds and enjoying the extra freedom that came with camping. I can see the same things in my kids now. They enjoy riding their bikes (and electric scooters sometimes) around the campground, making new friends, and spending their allowance at the camp store. We all enjoy sitting around the fire. This summer, everyone is interested in magic fires (throwing a piece of copper tubing with garden hose in it into the fire).

There are times, usually on busy holiday weekends, that I wonder about it. Our house is on about 6 acres, so we actually get a lot more piece and quiet at home than we do when camping.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess I never really gave it any thought before, its just something we always did. Both Ruth and I camped when we were kids, family trips, scouts and guides (until they kicked me out of the guide group?)
Oh I digress, we dated all the way through high school, (the best 9 years of my life ) and it was a way for us to get away and spend time together and it was cheap. Of course that was just a conspiracy a plot by Keystone all along so that when you got older and had credit you would but an Outback 5th wheel and new trucks to pull it. I have to thank them because I don't regret a minute of it and the people we have met through this site and just ordinary campers, you know the ones with no taste, the ones with the sob's, shhhhh! we have met some nice sob's as well. We have given out cards and shown people the light, the true path to camping, OUTBACK RALLIES!!!! Places where like minded friends, can discuss mods, done and not done, food (one of my favorites) and of course beer and scotch. Tell stories true and fiction and make plans for the future, when and where is the next rally. If work didn't get in the way we could attend a lot more rallies and meet a lot more people.
We went from camping in a tent, to a tent trailer, then a tt to now our 2nd 5th wheel. 
Our daughter was only six weeks old when she went camping for the first time, and now at 26 years she camps with us still whenever she can. Of course she has a different name for the rolling hotel we use now! She and her partner have been camping for years and are continuing on what I think is one of the best family traditions still going.
We have a piece of property up in cottage country that we had planned on building on, but that will have to wait, because as long as we can travel and meet Outbackers and see the wonderful country we live in and the great country of our neighbours to the south, well cottage be dammed!
The memories that we have some clear some not so clear? oh well its all worth it.
Thank you Outbackers!
Steve


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

* to be outside

* to run into temporary neighbors and chat - and run into other kids so that kids can play

*to not eat out all the time

*to have greater latitude to bring our dogs when we want

*campfires

*memories for kids

* to not be boxed into a hotel room

Years ago, we started tent camping because that's how I was raised (only vacations we could afford were mostly in a tent or our pop-up), and we had no money for big vacations. Years later, I just simply prefer camping now. I don't think I am saving mujch money camping this way







, but I'd much rather be here!

Beth


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm a little different from y'all, I guess. I never camped growing up, unless you count staying out all night out in the country at a local creek to drink beer and skinny dip when you're a teenager.









Never camped until about 3 years ago. After my cancer diagnosis and resulting surgeries, we weren't sure exactly how much future we'd have together, my DW suggested we invest in a trailer. We'd never thought of that before. I guess she wanted to start making some memories for our grandkids that we never made with our son. Whatever the reason, we bought our first trailer, an Outback.

We've been camping ever since. Well, some camping and some "resorting."

We take our two oldest grandkids (Ashlyn, 9, and Garin, 6,) with us most trips. Occasionally, like this last vacation, the DIL and youngest gd (Payton, 2-1/2,) went with us. Other than the hour setting up and the hour breaking down, it's some of the best times we've had in our 35 years of marriage I think. Sure, there's sometimes when the weather doesn't cooperate, or the timing is just off somewhat, but hey, that happens when you stay at home, too, doesn't it? The grandkids love it and so do I.

I just like getting away from home and the city (like Abilene is much of a city LOL). I can have fun just sitting out under the awning in the shade and sipping a cold one, beer *or* water, whatever. Or playing ball with the kids (or more likely, watching the DW play ball with the kids while I sit under the awning sipping a cold one, beer *or* water).

Or going swimming, or walking on the beach, or (one of my favorites) hanging around with fellow Outbackers at a rally.









Just spending time with the family. And not worring about what needs to be done at work or at home. Getting away. Whether it be for two days, or a week, or a long weekend......getting away is the reason.

Hopefully, memories we're making, good or bad, will be just that......memories.

Some day, the grandkids can look back and say they really enjoyed spending time with Dadad and Mamak.(geesh, what names).

Make your own memories. Get out there and enjoy. You never know what the future holds.

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Fishing. I can't camp just to camp. I'd go out of my mind. Camping is what happens while not fishing. Fortunately though, trout don't live in ugly places.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

My sister and I grew up camping with our parents, so camping has always been, and still is, a chance to spend some quality time with family.







It's also a chance to get away from the hustle and bustle of the "real world". My job requires some long hours at times, so I really cherish the times I go camping - no landline phone, *NO PAGER*, and the cell phone used only sparingly. Camping is time to kick back, relax and do what I want (if I want to do anything







) when I want - read a book, go sightseeing, cook on the grill (charcoal cuz' I have time







), go for a walk in the woods, sit by the campfire, etc. All while enjoying the comforts of my own "home away from home on wheels", rather than an unfamiliar hotel room.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

We got our first Outback from Tidefan, if he remembers. And I can confirm the Alabama tail gating logo's on the TT! I see you got a bigger TV for the newer camper.

Is that the one you bought after selling the 21rs? It was a good camper for us, hated to see it go, but we wanted something larger.

We camp for all the reason already meantioned, but mostly to get the kids outside all day riding bikes, playing with bugs and dirt, and makeing friends. FOr me, a cold beer around cooking on an open flame, it's heaven for me.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Camping will help repair my family. Let me kids not think about the lose of their father for just a little while. Let my Best friends children have fun and not think about the lose of their father and their mother. It let's my dog protect a different house for a little while. It has helped me to heal...


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

For us..it is pretty simple.

We love to travel by vehicle around the country.
We hate hotels and resturants.
We love to bring our dog.
We love the outdoors.
It gives us the excuse to get away from the Television and couch on weekends.

See ya on the road.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well for us it was just a family outings until I found the site( which seems so long ago)
And it has gotten better and better each year
I have had a few people at work ask me why I do it
And I tell them all the great places I have been and the great extended family I have joined into
They thought I was nuts for driving to Canada for just a weekend Rally until they hear the good time we had Now they keep asking me were I'm off to next and they seem jealous
So as long as my kids can look back when they are older and say look at all the cool places we have been and the awesome people we have meet that is the most inportant thing

Beside I enjoy getting away from the hustle & bustle of things

Don


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi All,
I am the DH, I'll put in my 2 cent's then let the DW spend her's. I grew up following my dad in the woods and fields with a couple of hunting dog's or fishing. I never realized how much I loved being in the out of doors untill I did 4 years in the Navy. To make a long story short I picked up right where I left off.

About 17 years ago I replaced my guns with a camera. This led to a trip to Algonquin Prov,Park Ontario Ca.
Long story short, rented a cabin for several years,we only slept in it. It cost us $700 + at the end. Here is where it gets good, DH to DW why not try camping. We bought used 24' Jayco ( cost $2,500 ) used 5 years . DW loved it ( I always did). DW I am retiring let's upgrade, 2005 Outback 5'er (cost $##,###) well worth it.

SO LETS ADD THIS UP : 24' Jayco + 30' Outback 5'er = Lot's of photographs, meeting lots of new friend's (don't know if they are rich or poor,don't matter) wonderful time communing with Nature ( GOD'S ART) and lot's of peace and tranquility also lot's of great memories and stories.

Thank you for the chance
DH

And now the rest of the story...DW tried camping when first married to DH. Spent a weekend in a tent. After several trips to the outhouse, a midnight encounter with a skunk, and a raccoon in camp, I decided that DH could camp with his friends, but to leave me out of it. So when he said let's try camping, I was very skeptical. But as it turned out, I loved the trailer experience, besides DH does all the cooking outdoors when we camp! So when I retired we upgraded to the OB 5er. The upgrade was mostly because I was terrified of towing the TT, and felt we needed to share the driving when we travel. The 5er fixed that problem.

But the biggest reason for camping is the nature experience. I love the tranquility, and the beauty which can only be found in the great outdoors. If you need confirmation that God exists, just camp near a mountain stream, or in a deep woods for a few days. It's a wonderful rejuvenating experience.

And the best is yet to come, 2 1/2 months seeing our beautiful country. We are about to embark on a trip from upstate NY thru the midwest to OK; then on thru TX panhandle, NW, AZ (with a stop in Sedona); then onto CA, and up the coast thru OR, WA, and into Glacier, Yellowstone, and the Tetons. Trip of a lifetime for us, and one we would not have been able to enjoy nearly as much if we had not found the camping experience.
DW


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I never camped B4 until I met DW. My parents had a boat when I was a teenager. I spent summers on that. We stopped when I went into high school. When I met DW, she talked me into tent camping. Well, that was the LAST time I did that. Within 3 months, we had out first trailer, a Coleman Popup. It's been history (and 3 trailers) ever since. The children love camping. I don't miss the regular vacations. We travel the east coast looking for new places. I wouldn't trace it in for the world!!


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Our Outback has become a maker of memories on wheels. I grew up enjoying the outdoors but always stayed in hotels or with family. I can remember seeing people either RV or tent camp and dreamed of doing that same thing someday. We rented TT several times and after moving to such a beautiful place as Alaska. Purchasing our own TT was a no-brainer. My little girl loves it, and the DW enjoys not having to sanitize everything in a rental just to feel somewhat comfortable enough to sit down.


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

It all started when I was dating my now wife,we were invited to go camping at Assateague state park(MD) with a bunch of friends and it was a blast, after that we made a point to goe twice a year, spring and fall (when there are hardly any bugs to attack you). There's nothing like sitting around a campfire while listening to the waves crashing in on the beach, and getting up in the morning watching the sun rise, surf fishing , crabbing, bike riding, the best kite flying, camping on the island with wild ponies and deer and a fox or two, but most of all spending quality time with the family. We worked our way up from a tent, to a pop up to now the Outback(where there's always a steak on the barbie,at least that's what most people ask me)Although we camp at alot of other places, nothing beats camping on the beach. oh yea, sunsets over the bay make you think you on the Pacific coast!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

having_fun said:


> We got our first Outback from Tidefan, if he remembers. And I can confirm the Alabama tail gating logo's on the TT! I see you got a bigger TV for the newer camper.
> 
> Is that the one you bought after selling the 21rs? It was a good camper for us, hated to see it go, but we wanted something larger.
> 
> We camp for all the reason already meantioned, but mostly to get the kids outside all day riding bikes, playing with bugs and dirt, and makeing friends. FOr me, a cold beer around cooking on an open flame, it's heaven for me.


I do remember and glad you enjoyed the camper. We actually bought and sold a 25rss (which we really liked as well) before the latest one. We bought the 25 and found out we were having another little one and sold it.....Missed the thought of camping and bought the 32 (and we are done!). Glad to see you are making the rally at Topsail


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

"found out we were having another little one "

Oh, so that is why you camp.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been going camping most of my life. As a child we took at least one big trip each year. To this day, there is nothing I love better than hitting the road with the trailer behind me. As a kid it was pop-ups, and my wife and my first trailer was a pop-up also. DW wanted more comfort, so now we have the OB. The trucks get bigger, the trailers get bigger, but that feeling when I hit the road stays the same. I love the mountains, but also greatly enjoy watching the scenery change as I haul off toward the setting sun (Going east usually means I'm heading home which isn't as much fun!







). I have many friends who argue I could fly to the destination cheaper than I can drive, especially when you consider the price of the trailer (and mods







), but they are missing the country in between that IS America.

Many of my fondest memories from childhood include the trips we went on and the things we saw. We're now sharing these experiences with our kids and that makes me very happy. My son is 4 and has been to 21 states so far. He won't remember all of them he has visited so far, but we'll keep going back to them all. DD is just starting her travels, but she'll see them all as well.
The really good news for me is that my childhood trips were mostly 2-2.5 weeks in length. Now, most trips we plan are a solid 3 weeks, with some what-ifs for a few 4 week trips when the kids get a little older.









Well, that's why I camp. Now you guys have me daydreaming of the open road and I'm not going to get anything done today......


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Main reason - ANYONE that ever camped as a child will tell you word for word "It's some of the best memories from my childhood." We wanted our kids to be able to have the same sentiments.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

For me - two reasons.
1. to see & explore other places.
2. Camping is the only time I've found where I can truely relax. When at home, there's always something I can do , but after I've set up camp, I can actually sit and enjoy just doing nothing and not feel guilty.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Spending time together as a family







and meeting some of the best people (other campers) on Earth









Ed.


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

Oops, I forgot a couple reasons --- many campgrounds provide a good training area for kids on bikes. And I like to give my kids the independence of going around a bit on their own, and its still relatively safe. I can still remember the first time I sent my oldest son to the campground store by himself. How proud he was!

Beth


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

We camp to get away from the rat race and the phone for a while, to see some new scenery, to meet interesting people, because we love to take our dogs and because there's no better way to relax than sitting in the LaFuma by the campfire!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We all love it

Away from Home and all tech/TV/etc....

Mountain air...

Great times....greater memories for the kids.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We all love it
> 
> Away from Home and all tech/TV/etc....
> 
> ...


Gotta second that Oregon Camper..
No PS2, DS2, TV, Computers..
Lots of Biking, Hiking, Swimming and Camp Fires..
My Kids love camping and it makes a stronger family..


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I never camped until August 2000. My dh did as a child all the time. My ds asked me to taking him camping so I called my sil and asked her to taking him camping. Of course she said sure, but you have to go to. We had a ball. The following spring I bought a tent and made reservations at a campground then told everyone we were going camping. Before we got to go camping I bought an old used pop-up and took the tent back (never used). My son and I would leave on Wednesdays or Thursdays with the ole pop up and my DH would meet us on Saturday wherever we were. The DH is an over the road trucker and he would go a month or more and never see the house because he'd have to leave from the campground to go back on the road. We ended up having so many people camping with us we had to go buy a large tent that would be filled up with family members and friends.

I remember one trip in particular, we woke up the day we were leaving and it was raining cats and dogs. Coming down heavy. My ds came in my room and asked if we were still going. i said I do not think so it is going to be like this all day. He begged me. Told me we'd have a great time in the rain and besides my mom is cool she'd do something crazy like this, lets go! Well mom gave in and we went. We were soaked all the way to the bone after loading the car up. All the way up the road my ds kept saying, man I can't believe we are doing this. I just can't believe it. This is so cool. You are the greatest mom! This is going to be so much fun.

Fun? we had a blast! it stopped raining when we found our campsite. And it did not rain the entire time we set up (we had a canvas pop-up). It started again when we were done, just drizzled though. The next day the sun was shining and we had a thunder storm move in and the DH came in time to help hold the kitchen tent down because I did not stake it to the ground and the wind and rain was blowing. The three of us laughed and laughed getting soaked and hanging onto the kitchen tent for dear life with the wind and rain.

We never thought twice about not going camping if it were raining or not after that time. Our motto now is rain, sleet, snow or hail a camping we will go!

We camped in the pop up for four years before we bought a real truck and a TT, then bought a bigger truck to buy a bigger camper...the Outback.

Good times! Our cat is named after a camping trip. The ds met this girl named Kayla and we got the cat when we came home and he had to name her after this girl he met camping.

One trip the dh and his friend ripped the whole side out of the pop up (it was dry rotted) and we replaced it when we were setting up for our weeks camping vacation trip the next time out. That same trip we moved from one campsite to another and carried the large tent to the new site assembled. Funny, we stopped traffic on the road and had people shaking their heads and laughing. The owners said never has any done that before.

Sorry longer than I planned.

Linda


----------

